# The Price we pay? blood lines or suckers



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok! let start out by saying I'm rediscovering the APBT (had one back in the early 80s) but I got to ask why are some breeder selling way up in the thousands we are talking pass $6000. I understand a breeder selling a rare oldtyme pure bloodline dog but if not why ask for some much? a good example would be muglestons pit bulls. I'm not trying to bash, bad name any kennel I am only here to be informed by the members of this forum so I can make an intelligent decision when purchasing a pup. Again no malice intended toward the muglestons pit bulls kennel. Thank you


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I like most dogs better than I like most people! that means all dogs ill bred, mangy muts, and fuglys! I only really got a problem with the breeders who are selling so called "pitbulls" for more than 500 dollers that are an obvious cross with amstaff and other breeds, making them a MUTT! Well now they call them bully's 
. Making a living off a color and size! Giving a false portrayal and a distorted veiw and confusing the general public on what a true bulldawg really is, Whats worse is the price tag on these dogs claming to be Truth about what you pay fore is what kind of quality you end up with! NOTHING COULD BE FARTHER FROM THE TRUTH!!!!!! DONT BELIVE IT! 
I got one for ya as far as genetics of this breed go's 
Ok - Whats the differance between A Mugleston bred dog and a bucket of shit?
For all that don't know- Here it is
THE BUCKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright that may have been a bit harsh, Those poor dogs wernt asked to be born like that! They do have the breath of life in them! and that I will respect!
What exactly are you lookin for? Get whats gonna make you happy! Be it A showline (looks), a performance line (grit), or a Bully type (shorter thicker less active less Dog aggresive and heavier)
Do some research and make an educated choice on whats best suits YOU! 
Personally I wouldnt pay for any dog that costs more than 500 bucks, thats pretty much the going price of a well bred Game style dog (true Bulldawg), The only type I personally would be interested in , But they can be hard to find do to the current situation that the breed is in, But if there's a will there's a way! Blue bully's are everywhere also Show stock. 
Here is my advice- NOTHING IN LIFE THATS WORTH ANYTHING IS EASY TO COME BY OR OBTAIN!
I hope that I may have been of some help to you and your quest for mans best friend.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Again no malice indented on the breeder of that kennel ...they maybe be catering to celebrities, I don't know...I do know I will be spending far less than some of the these breeders are asking for. I don't feel I should be asking the bank for a personal loan to buy a dog. ( by the way I've seen other breeders website where the dogs were $300 and yes with different type dogs, performance others with beautiful looking dogs with great bloodlines etc...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Then don't. What is something happens that is hereditary and the breeder didn't say anything in the contract about replacing the dog or a refund for a bad dog the they have produced. imo


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

muglestons pit bulls is not very reputable at least thats what ive heard from people i respect in the bully world and i'll leave it at that. a well bred working apbt can be found for less than a grand. when it comes to bullies people have to do their research, many of these so called breeders dont know about their dogs blood/heritage and are simply not educated in the art of breeding.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have seen people buy pups for $400 and less and they turn out to be awesome dogs. I don't believe you always get what you pay for..lol


All three of my dogs were free and they are perfect for what I need. Why go out and buy a dog from game lines if you have no intentions on working the dog (i.e. weightpull or other sport). I have seen many people go out and get a dog that is just to much for them because they think just because it was expensive they got a better dog.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

some people on here have called my Blue dog a bully witch is wrong he is not a bully he is an APBT ADBA regiterd dna tested and pedegreed good dog i bought him for 300 so it is possible to get a good dog for a resonable price.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> some people on here have called my Blue dog a bully witch is wrong he is not a bully he is an APBT ADBA regiterd dna tested and pedegreed good dog i bought him for 300 so it is possible to get a good dog for a resonable price.


Just because a dog is registered doesn't mean it's a good dog or a good deal.

Not talking about your dog. Just making a point.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

pimpidypimp said:


> Ok - Whats the differance between A Mugleston bred dog and a bucket of shit?
> For all that don't know- Here it is
> THE BUCKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BAM!!! the best quote ever has now officialy been posted,all hail the legend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

*Experience*

I have been in the APBT business for 20 years so I hope that by now I have a reasonable understanding of the subject.
First of all, the Muglestons ,of course, are known for their size. This is apperently attractive to the dog public due to the price and reputation that the bloodline has recieved. The work involved in creating a reputable bloodline today can be enormous. Careful planning and breeding can take years before considering the task to be completed. A great deal of respect should also be shown for those who have accomplished creating these lines such as Mugleston, Gottie or Goddie, Razor Edge, Indica etc.,etc. These lines are obviously more popular to the public due to the recognition recieved and the recognition is due to the superier quality of the actual dogs produced. Sure one may find a dog which he or she considers to be a champ but the same dog may fall short to the majority,...or not. But before we start price bashing lets think about it. It takes hundreds of dollars per month to simply feed the dogs in a normal breeders kennel. There`s also vet fees, registration fees, etc.etc. to be considered. A simple ear trim can be as much as $250.00 per dog so we know the cost to operate is there. To increase the value of your stock you have to research different bloodlines, kennel reputations, etc. which takes time and time equals $$$$. And there are other factors both seen and unseen which play into the cost of producing a superb example of the breed and type dog which you are selling. Yes I think that paying more than $2500.00 for an untrained, unproven puppy is a bit much simply due to the sneaky "X" factor but in my experience I`ve found that you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Best $100 I ever spent was on one of my old females (she is 11 now), and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I have never, and will never spend more that $600 for a dog. I also don't charge high prices for anything I sell...

Way I look at it is this... Its a puppy, the parents maybe GR CHs but that doesn't mean that pup will be... and if its a young adult or older dog...well the person selling has found something they DON'T like about that dog or they'd keep it right? Cuz that is the reason I sell older dogs, plain and simple. If its a dog that I like, I'm not selling...

These days its all about what people are willing to get sucked into paying is all..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Unproven puppy? How can you prove a puppy ??? LOL A good breeder doesn't profit he barely breaks even after all is said and done. Anyone breeding anything for improvement should be keep most if not all of what they breed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Best $100 I ever spent was on one of my old females (she is 11 now), and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I have never, and will never spend more that $600 for a dog. I also don't charge high prices for anything I sell...
> 
> Way I look at it is this... Its a puppy, the parents maybe GR CHs but that doesn't mean that pup will be... and if its a young adult or older dog...well the person selling has found something they DON'T like about that dog or they'd keep it right? Cuz that is the reason I sell older dogs, plain and simple. If its a dog that I like, I'm not selling...
> 
> These days its all about what people are willing to get sucked into paying is all..


I here that I never pay more than 600.00 for a well bred pup. And these days some people don't pay anything at all! I know show folks who will GIVE dogs away to the right people who are going to work and title them.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

You are 100% correct Sadie... I haven't paid for a dog in quite a few years myself, and I've been known to give a pup or two away in my time..lol


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

> Unproven puppy? How can you prove a puppy ???


At 16 weeks old an experienced handler can seperate the better pups. When chosing the puppies to be trained as K9 officers, we search for attributes that will lead to a higher percentage of success at 12-16 weeks. Glad I could help.

Oh yeah, Yes I have a kennel and my top 2 male and/or female pups are normally priced at $1200.00 with all shots according to age and registration along with a 6 month guarantee. It took me 3 years to make a profit and I have kept my reputation high and my profit margin steady ever since. I`ve had two returns in the duration and I`ve sold across this country and in 4 other countries without a hitch.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> I have been in the APBT business for 20 years so I hope that by now I have a reasonable understanding of the subject.
> First of all, the Muglestons ,of course, are known for their size. This is apperently attractive to the dog public due to the price and reputation that the bloodline has recieved. The work involved in creating a reputable bloodline today can be enormous. Careful planning and breeding can take years before considering the task to be completed. A great deal of respect should also be shown for those who have accomplished creating these lines such as Mugleston, Gottie or Goddie, Razor Edge, Indica etc.,etc. These lines are obviously more popular to the public due to the recognition recieved and the recognition is due to the superier quality of the actual dogs produced. Sure one may find a dog which he or she considers to be a champ but the same dog may fall short to the majority,...or not. But before we start price bashing lets think about it. It takes hundreds of dollars per month to simply feed the dogs in a normal breeders kennel. There`s also vet fees, registration fees, etc.etc. to be considered. A simple ear trim can be as much as $250.00 per dog so we know the cost to operate is there. To increase the value of your stock you have to research different bloodlines, kennel reputations, etc. which takes time and time equals $$$$. And there are other factors both seen and unseen which play into the cost of producing a superb example of the breed and type dog which you are selling. Yes I think that paying more than $2500.00 for an untrained, unproven puppy is a bit much simply due to the sneaky "X" factor but in my experience I`ve found that you really do get what you pay for.


You can buy a $6,000 Bully, or a $800 APBT.
Its a Bully line.
Two separate breeds.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Sadie said:


> I here that I never pay more than 600.00 for a well bred pup. And these days some people don't pay anything at all! I know show folks who will GIVE dogs away to the right people who are going to work and title them.


Most frozen semen off Tab is shipped out of the US. We think it costs to much / dont have the money.

That said, most of the best dogs are free to low cost.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's not proving a puppy that's just selecting a pup your picking out qualities you like but that is not proving anything when you prove a dog the dog has earned/achieved some sort of working titles .. You can't possibly prove anything with a pup they have to grow and mature before you really get an idea of what they are all about. Puppies change month to month that is why it's advised that when breeding you should be keeping most if not all that you breed to properly evaluate the offspring. Any breeder worth a lick is keeping his stock and breeding only to further improve it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> At 16 weeks old an experienced handler can seperate the better pups. When chosing the puppies to be trained as K9 officers, we search for attributes that will lead to a higher percentage of success at 12-16 weeks. Glad I could help.
> 
> Oh yeah, Yes I have a kennel and my top 2 male and/or female pups are normally priced at $1200.00 with all shots according to age and registration along with a 6 month guarantee. It took me 3 years to make a profit and I have kept my reputation high and my profit margin steady ever since. I`ve had two returns in the duration and I`ve sold across this country and in 4 other countries without a hitch.


Let me guess you specialize in blue pit bull terriers too? But really your breeding American Bullies. There is no such thing as profit in breeding dogs if your breeding to increase your bottom line your back yard breeding. Good breeder's don't breed for money period! How are your dogs bred? What working titles and accomplishments do you have on the dogs in your yard? Do you health test your dogs? What makes your dogs so special just curious?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just don't get it with the cost of some of these APBT. I have always loved the Razors Edge bloodline but some of the breeders I came across down south especially were selling pups for $2,000 up to $3,000. I would google Razors Edge pitbull breeders and some of the sights I found horrified me. My pup came from the Razors edge bloodline as well as Knowlwood/Grapevine/Watchdog and her breeders sold there pups for $800. Dogs are beautiful, not over-sized monsters like some I have seen. They have the parents and two sons from there very first litter two years ago. Males have a nice head piece and are very athletic looking with a nice temperment. Mom is a true she-male with a beautiful head and temperment to compliment her athletic appearance. I would never pay more than $800 for any dog. The getting what you pay for theory doesn't always apply to dogs. Some breeders are just in it for the $$$$$$ as we all know.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Sadie look at the name, then let it go lol.

I am now on the hunt for my next dog, and i am not having fun with it. 
I will not be getting it for a long while yet but i have a few barriers to break as my old mate is out of the dogs. Welcome to backyard breeders central Australia where your average **** can by a red nosed dog and call it jeep/redboy and whack a minimum price tag of 800 dollars for a massive poorly bred mutt. Add some papers into that mix and it jacks upto about 2k. 
The maximum i have paid for any dog of this breed is about $400 and it wasnt worth it. Every good one ive had cost me nothing, $100, or a carton of beer which the breeder drank with me while we set up the new dogs spot. All papered reged dogs from full working dogs in the ped.
As i am seeing all these big prices i was getting worried thinking those years were over and im gonna have to cough out the wallet and swallow the bills if i want to stay in the breed. Even considered spending the big dollars on a well bred cur and import the semen and try my best to get some gooduns but all in a week the tables have turned turns out a few chats with some of the people i thought were flogging high priced dogs are willing to give them away.....to the right person. 
In the last month if i had the patience and the room i couldve taken enough well bred pups into my care to fill a small yard up and all from completely different blood, and dogs i wouldve been happy to pay for with the breeding and who they came from.

Just put the work in and itl all work out.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> I have been in the APBT business for 20 years so I hope that by now I have a reasonable understanding of the subject.
> First of all, the Muglestons ,of course, are known for their size. This is apperently attractive to the dog public due to the price and reputation that the bloodline has recieved. The work involved in creating a reputable bloodline today can be enormous. Careful planning and breeding can take years before considering the task to be completed. A great deal of respect should also be shown for those who have accomplished creating these lines such as Mugleston, Gottie or Goddie, Razor Edge, Indica etc.,etc. These lines are obviously more popular to the public due to the recognition recieved and the recognition is due to the superier quality of the actual dogs produced. Sure one may find a dog which he or she considers to be a champ but the same dog may fall short to the majority,...or not. But before we start price bashing lets think about it. It takes hundreds of dollars per month to simply feed the dogs in a normal breeders kennel. There`s also vet fees, registration fees, etc.etc. to be considered. A simple ear trim can be as much as $250.00 per dog so we know the cost to operate is there. To increase the value of your stock you have to research different bloodlines, kennel reputations, etc. which takes time and time equals $$$$. And there are other factors both seen and unseen which play into the cost of producing a superb example of the breed and type dog which you are selling. Yes I think that paying more than $2500.00 for an untrained, unproven puppy is a bit much simply due to the sneaky "X" factor but in my experience I`ve found that you really do get what you pay for.





Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> At 16 weeks old an experienced handler can seperate the better pups. When chosing the puppies to be trained as K9 officers, we search for attributes that will lead to a higher percentage of success at 12-16 weeks. Glad I could help.
> 
> Oh yeah, Yes I have a kennel and my top 2 male and/or female pups are normally priced at $1200.00 with all shots according to age and registration along with a 6 month guarantee. It took me 3 years to make a profit and I have kept my reputation high and my profit margin steady ever since. I`ve had two returns in the duration and I`ve sold across this country and in 4 other countries without a hitch.


WOW is all I have to say.I told you in another thread that you have some reading and learning to do.


Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I just don't get it with the cost of some of these APBT. I have always loved the Razors Edge bloodline but some of the breeders I came across down south especially were selling pups for $2,000 up to $3,000. I would google Razors Edge pitbull breeders and some of the sights I found horrified me. My pup came from the Razors edge bloodline as well as Knowlwood/Grapevine/Watchdog and her breeders sold there pups for $800. Dogs are beautiful, not over-sized monsters like some I have seen. They have the parents and two sons from there very first litter two years ago. Males have a nice head piece and are very athletic looking with a nice temperment. Mom is a true she-male with a beautiful head and temperment to compliment her athletic appearance. I would never pay more than $800 for any dog. The getting what you pay for theory doesn't always apply to dogs. Some breeders are just in it for the $$$$$$ as we all know.


Those are American Bullies.They are gonna cost more because (for some reason) they are considered show dogs.If you're looking for a dog with a nice "head piece" or a "she male" then don't look towards the apbt.You won't find what you're looking for.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

seems like there are a couple folks that need to keep looking through the forum to do some figuring out


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I call troll!!!! That's all


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> L There is no such thing as profit in breeding dogs if your breeding to increase your bottom line your back yard breeding. Good breeder's don't breed for money period!


This is very true. I got Dosia for free. He was sold to his first owner for 500 and was registered. He was given to me for free with a legal documante of sale because he was better off here and fit our family perfect. Even though he has a nice ped with great dogs, it was never about money it was finding the best home for Dosia. They could have taken him back and advertised him and tried to make more but all they really cared about was that he was with good people who really care for, and understood the breed.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I got Riley for 300 with ADBA papers once I contacted the breeders and asked for them

and Paid ZERO for Bogart.

I believe that I have NEVER paid over 500 for a dog. 0 for mutts and highest I ever paid for was my first APBT Monroe who was 500$


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I paid 500.00 for bogart adba best 500.00 I have ever spent on a dog. And Ava was free given to me both my dogs are well bred working quality animals.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Dixieland, first off when I say "she-male" or "head piece" I'm not talking about an over-sized hippo. Just a nice looking dog. Maybe I shouldn't of used that terminology on here. My breeders females top off at about 50 lbs with the males weighing in around 60lbs. They don't breed American bullies they are APBT. They show, they are UKC and ADBA registered. They also do weight pull with there dogs. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Being registered as an apbt in ukc or adba doesn't really mean a lot anymore... The fact that you refer to your dog as a blue nose leads me to believe there's some bully blood in there... Jmo


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

There a lot of am bullies registered as apbt still today and being sold as such as well...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I understand. This is why I am here......to LEARN as much more as I can. I refer to Bella as "Blue_nose_Bella" as it is just my member name on here. I just thought it was cute. Definition of a PROPER APBT I would like some info if anyone has any


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well you will never be sure what a dog is an apbt or an amstaff or an am bully without papers and bloodlines will tell you everything... The problem is that many am bully breeders are still advertising as apbts and hanging papers (registering as apbts) instead of just calling the dogs what they are...


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

i kno im ggoing to get alot of grief for this but idc when u get a dog your just paying for the name just because the parents have show titles doesnt mean there a good proven generation


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Paper's are worthless if the dog doesn't live up to what's on them.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

No grief from me.... You are right the pups cannot be proven in anything so in reality unless you title your own dog you just paid for pretty papers... and it still doesnt mean they are worth breeding either...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

But I won't buy garbage either. LOL If I buy a dog it's going to have some impressive papers and I will just hope and pray it doesn't end up being a paper weight cur LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you all responding to me or the original OP? There seems to be alot of criticism going on over a breed we all own and love.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 3.. didn't pay a dime.. 2 papered bully males, 1 unpapered pitterstaff femalefemale


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Free Dogs??? LOL not here.Would be nice,did you get a complimentary ear crop too? lol =) All my bullys cost round' 1k


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, since many four legged dogs can pull weight, scale a wall, or show nicely and be papered, then the proof would be in the [], but I venture to say that 95% of us don't engage in this activity. So, IMO, you go by your breeder's reputation and the generational stock from which said reputation is based. Even then you may get a diluted version, but that's how it goes, unless you or your breeder are amongst the other 5% I own a gamebred pit bull, but how game he is is something that may never be known, but for my situation, that's as close as I can get. I will pay good money, not top dollar, for my pups and I'm fine with that


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Well, since many four legged dogs can pull weight, scale a wall, or show nicely and be papered, then the proof would be in the [], but I venture to say that 95% of us don't engage in this activity. So, IMO, you go by your breeder's reputation and the generational stock from which said reputation is based. Even then you may get a diluted version, but that's how it goes, unless you or your breeder are amongst the other 5% I own a gamebred pit bull, but how game he is is something that may never be known, but for my situation, that's as close as I can get. I will pay good money, not top dollar, for my pups and I'm fine with that


 :goodpost:


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

"worth" is perception. If a person perceives something has more value and willing to part with the cash to get it, it has more value to the poor mo' that bought it. The only ceiling I think a person should put on a dog, horse, house, etc it the ceiling that person puts for themselves. 

We've not owned a "papered" dog in years. We don't breed or show and as smart as I think our dogs are I still don't think they can read-LOL. Blood lines do have a huge advantage- I hate that we couldn't get more info on Tia- because I don't want a full on game bred pit because of having more than one dog. So I don't know how she'll be as she matures- she's 9 months tomorrow- I'm just trying to be as smart as I can with daily exercise and monitoring her with the other four-leggers. 

The only thing I know for sure, I couldn't and wouldn't give 6k for a dog. But that's me, I'd much rather take the balance of that 6k and hold it in trust for emergencies for the dogs. Again, just me.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> I have been in the APBT business for 20 years so I hope that by now I have a reasonable understanding of the subject.
> First of all, the Muglestons ,of course, are known for their size. This is apperently attractive to the dog public due to the price and reputation that the bloodline has recieved. The work involved in creating a reputable bloodline today can be enormous. Careful planning and breeding can take years before considering the task to be completed. A great deal of respect should also be shown for those who have accomplished creating these lines such as Mugleston, Gottie or Goddie, Razor Edge, Indica etc.,etc. These lines are obviously more popular to the public due to the recognition recieved and the recognition is due to the superier quality of the actual dogs produced. Sure one may find a dog which he or she considers to be a champ but the same dog may fall short to the majority,...or not. But before we start price bashing lets think about it. It takes hundreds of dollars per month to simply feed the dogs in a normal breeders kennel. There`s also vet fees, registration fees, etc.etc. to be considered. A simple ear trim can be as much as $250.00 per dog so we know the cost to operate is there. To increase the value of your stock you have to research different bloodlines, kennel reputations, etc. which takes time and time equals $$$$. And there are other factors both seen and unseen which play into the cost of producing a superb example of the breed and type dog which you are selling. Yes I think that paying more than $2500.00 for an untrained, unproven puppy is a bit much simply due to the sneaky "X" factor but in my experience I`ve found that you really do get what you pay for.


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT????? You just confused the poor dude even more...

O.P. the 1st thing you need to do is realize the difference(s) of an American Pitbull Terrier to a American Bully.. Once you know the difference(s) then you can decide on what type of dog fits for you, your family, and home... You can't just go on the PC and type in Pitbull because 90% of the kennels that will come up are Bully line dogs...

I have been very lucky that In my relatively short time dealing with gameline pitbulls that i am at the stage where people offer me free dogs all the time... The reason is because I have done my homework, worked with these dogs and am doing right by them.... I also have blue dogs which are not bully line dogs but these are my pets and weight pull dogs, so again I say you need to ask yourself what is it your looking for??? If you want a pet them please go to your local adoption center and get yourself a pet... if you want a weight pull dog then please ask for that if you want something else pm folks....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

uH Oh! legendary, OLD school? buahhahahaha Muggleston ran whopper then flipped to bullies.. Mealer ran blues and flipped whopper.. I have the adds from 2001 gazette to show how their advertisments and yards began.

Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs

Welcome To Mealers Pitbull Farm

those aren't APBTs LOL bandogs here's an APBT
Untitled 1


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

^^ those dogs r muts smh i wouldnt buy one if my life depended on it


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> uH Oh! legendary, OLD school? buahhahahaha Muggleston ran whopper then flipped to bullies.. Mealer ran blues and flipped whopper.. I have the adds from 2001 gazette to show how their advertisments and yards began.
> 
> Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs
> 
> ...


FireHazard great post.... This is exactly what I mean... If you look at either of the 2 top links once you open them the 1st words are PITBULLS..... THESE ARE NOT PITBULLS....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> those aren't APBTs LOL bandogs here's an APBT
> Untitled 1


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

ya know when the bully thing first started i really didnt mind them so much. now we have "pit bull farms" selling over priced, overweight hogs for thousands of dollars. its a damn shame. and they even had the nerve to call themselves the #1 bloodline APBT in the world. IMO what they are doing is false advertisement and they should be forced to state exactly what type of dog it is theyre selling. although by the looks of those mutts that would be near impossible to do. lol sorry, end rant.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This might be of topic. But since I don;t do any sporting with my dogs(hard not having a car,I would love to) I don;t see the point in buying a papered dog,who needs to be out working,if i can't provide for it. Why spend the money on something you can't take care of appropriately.
The most I ever spent on a dog was Beia she was $100. Best investment so far. Besides Bruno,but he was only $75,and that was shots/neuter included.
And he is one of the best dogs I have ever had. He would do great in therapy,but I am afraid his DA might prevent him from doing so,if I can't get him to be able to ignore the other dogs on a simple walk around the block.

He's getting better,but still has a ways to go.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Xiahko, you simply fill the need for what suits you and that realy is the main thing. Papers dont make the dog remember the dog makes the papers.

The only importance papers have to me is another discusion topic and when i finally decide i want to breed i will know what works well with what. I couldnt care less about getting ribbons because my dog can stack right and looks like its an APBT. 

I cant fathom someone who pays thousands of dollars for a dog that is inferior in health when you can go get one that will run circles around it for a tenth of the price. But its different horses for different courses. It simply is not for me.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> but in my experience I`ve found that you really do get what you pay for


This is not true in the dog world at all! Why is it that top bred "gamestyle" traditional, standard APBT are usually under $1000. Its sad what people don't want to pay for a good dog.

Now you take the bully dogs and they are selling for $$$$$$. Why? Because its a fashion statement, its status quo. Look at who is buying these dogs, look at the shows they are in. The more people pay for their dog, ooooo they more socially ranked they are. I mean when you tell me you paid $2500 for your dog and I tell you, so what I got my boy "X" here from so and so and I paid $4000, now Im the man. I think the price is ridiculous but on the other hand NO ONE is forcing them to buy at this price. We allow it buy buying them. If no one bought a dog over $1000, then sooner or later all dogs are going to be getting priced under 1k cause there will be kennel yards full of $100 dogs that were trying to be sold for $5000. Its not the breeders fault for getting what they can, its the people paying. I mean seriously, if you could sell the dog for $5000 why would you charge $500???

While Im on this soap box, its like football. I mean the prices we are paying these guys to play while the rest of the world works for a fraction is stupid. Seriously, put a price cap of $250k say. Are they going to be livid, sure, will they protest, yep, but what are they going to do,,,,get a job?????


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> This is not true in the dog world at all! Why is it that top bred "gamestyle" traditional, standard APBT are usually under $1000. Its sad what people don't want to pay for a good dog.
> 
> Now you take the bully dogs and they are selling for $$$$$$. Why? Because its a fashion statement, its status quo. Look at who is buying these dogs, look at the shows they are in. The more people pay for their dog, ooooo they more socially ranked they are. I mean when you tell me you paid $2500 for your dog and I tell you, so what I got my boy "X" here from so and so and I paid $4000, now Im the man. I think the price is ridiculous but on the other hand NO ONE is forcing them to buy at this price. We allow it buy buying them. If no one bought a dog over $1000, then sooner or later all dogs are going to be getting priced under 1k cause there will be kennel yards full of $100 dogs that were trying to be sold for $5000. Its not the breeders fault for getting what they can, its the people paying. I mean seriously, if you could sell the dog for $5000 why would you charge $500???
> 
> While Im on this soap box, its like football. I mean the prices we are paying these guys to play while the rest of the world works for a fraction is stupid. Seriously, put a price cap of $250k say. Are they going to be livid, sure, will they protest, yep, but what are they going to do,,,,get a job?????


now isnt that sad buying garbage to have a social status


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

^^^ true post


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Well said old fort.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

OLD FORT BRAVO!! You r absolutely but I think that applies to all professional sports and celebrities....


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

Lots of questions and comments on my opinion to the original OP. 
There are many misconceptions concerning the Pitbull. Many strong opinions also. The question was why the cost. Well the answer I posted originally sums it up. It takes alot of time and money to get that "just right" bloodline that appeals to the general public. I don`t understand the quote which stated,"Any breeder worth his salt wouldn`t sale his dogs. One example, I had a male pup that I got from Jesse James which is a 3rd generation offspring from the only Pit that I know of to ever when that yearly dogshow that is broadcasted on television, can`t really remember the name of the show off the top of my head I think the studs name is Elvis, again, not sure cause its been a while and I have many dogs from great stock so its really not that special. I paid $4,000.00 for the pup and I have a litter due in March off the very dog. I`ll sale a few and keep a few. This is in all aspects, normal. Everyone has their own ideas of what one should or shouldn`t do. I can`t help but continue in the way I was taught and have learned because I do and have made profits for years. 
As for what titles my dogs have... I mean there are a few CH`s , GS1`s, GCII`s, UWPCH,etc.,etc. scattered throughout. Also ACE and AA1`s etc. Its according to which registry we`re looking at. All of my males and females used to produce are OFA certified. Most are certified through ADBA and UKC. Some are older and AKC registered as well. I don`t show nor weight pull with my dogs anymore,...no time. 
In summary, a good dog is a good dog but I wasn`t lucky enough to find a $500 dog that met my required standards when I began. And I would keep all of my pups before selling them for $500 but this thankfully, we don`t have to be concerned with.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> This might be of topic. But since I don;t do any sporting with my dogs(hard not having a car,I would love to) I don;t see the point in buying a papered dog,who needs to be out working,if i can't provide for it. Why spend the money on something you can't take care of appropriately.
> The most I ever spent on a dog was Beia she was $100. Best investment so far. Besides Bruno,but he was only $75,and that was shots/neuter included.
> And he is one of the best dogs I have ever had. He would do great in therapy,but I am afraid his DA might prevent him from doing so,if I can't get him to be able to ignore the other dogs on a simple walk around the block.
> 
> He's getting better,but still has a ways to go.


Most of my dogs growing up were mixed breed. They were one of a kind. I am against forced spay, etc partly because of this. The dogs have character.

To answer your question of why buy a pure bred, they do not break as easy. 
I read about someone who had a Staffy and an APBT. He said with the same wound the APBT healed almost twice as fast. This was the norm for the dogs he has raised.

I go to get a shipping paper for my puppies now and then (who are shipped to another state to their new owner). In the vets office there are always "free" dogs who are scared of their own shadow, or have a whole list of problems. That is where paying a grand has is benefits. Some dogs cost a chunk of change because they are worth it.  And, or course, it aint cheap to be a dog breeder (unless you have a puppy mill with a bunch of kennels- yuck )


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Lots of questions and comments on my opinion to the original OP.
> There are many misconceptions concerning the Pitbull. Many strong opinions also. The question was why the cost. Well the answer I posted originally sums it up. It takes alot of time and money to get that "just right" bloodline that appeals to the general public. I don`t understand the quote which stated,"Any breeder worth his salt wouldn`t sale his dogs. One example, I had a male pup that I got from Jesse James which is a 3rd generation offspring from the only Pit that I know of to ever when that yearly dogshow that is broadcasted on television, can`t really remember the name of the show off the top of my head I think the studs name is Elvis, again, not sure cause its been a while and I have many dogs from great stock so its really not that special. I paid $4,000.00 for the pup and I have a litter due in March off the very dog. I`ll sale a few and keep a few. This is in all aspects, normal. Everyone has their own ideas of what one should or shouldn`t do. I can`t help but continue in the way I was taught and have learned because I do and have made profits for years.
> As for what titles my dogs have... I mean there are a few CH`s , GS1`s, GCII`s, UWPCH,etc.,etc. scattered throughout. Also ACE and AA1`s etc. Its according to which registry we`re looking at. All of my males and females used to produce are OFA certified. Most are certified through ADBA and UKC. Some are older and AKC registered as well. I don`t show nor weight pull with my dogs anymore,...no time.
> In summary, a good dog is a good dog but I wasn`t lucky enough to find a $500 dog that met my required standards when I began. And I would keep all of my pups before selling them for $500 but this thankfully, we don`t have to be concerned with.


I want to see the $4,000 Blue Bully. Are you selling them as APBTs? :roll:


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I am gonna shut my mouth.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

junkyard said:


> I am gonna shut my mouth.


Lol. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

junkyard said:


> I am gonna shut my mouth.


Ahhh, don't do that. You know you'll feel better! LMAO!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

junkyard said:


> I am gonna shut my mouth.


It's not a party until you come through  don't be scurred:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Lots of questions and comments on my opinion to the original OP.
> There are many misconceptions concerning the Pitbull. Many strong opinions also. The question was why the cost. Well the answer I posted originally sums it up. It takes alot of time and money to get that "just right" bloodline that appeals to the general public. I don`t understand the quote which stated,"Any breeder worth his salt wouldn`t sale his dogs. One example, I had a male pup that I got from Jesse James which is a 3rd generation offspring from the only Pit that I know of to ever when that yearly dogshow that is broadcasted on television, can`t really remember the name of the show off the top of my head I think the studs name is Elvis, again, not sure cause its been a while and I have many dogs from great stock so its really not that special. I paid $4,000.00 for the pup and I have a litter due in March off the very dog. I`ll sale a few and keep a few. This is in all aspects, normal. Everyone has their own ideas of what one should or shouldn`t do. I can`t help but continue in the way I was taught and have learned because I do and have made profits for years.
> As for what titles my dogs have... I mean there are a few CH`s , GS1`s, GCII`s, UWPCH,etc.,etc. scattered throughout. Also ACE and AA1`s etc. Its according to which registry we`re looking at. All of my males and females used to produce are OFA certified. Most are certified through ADBA and UKC. Some are older and AKC registered as well. I don`t show nor weight pull with my dogs anymore,...no time.
> In summary, a good dog is a good dog but I wasn`t lucky enough to find a $500 dog that met my required standards when I began. And I would keep all of my pups before selling them for $500 but this thankfully, we don`t have to be concerned with.


Why do you breed again? I am still trying to figure out why your selling your blue American bullies as apbt's? I don't care if you sell them for a million dollars a pop if some fool is stupid enough to pay that kind of money for a couch decoration than so be it. But what I have an issue with is you selling and registering your bullies as Apbt's when they are not. Peddle and sell your blue pit bulls all you want but sell them as American bullies and register them with the ABKC as American Bullies NOT APBT'S!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Lots of questions and comments on my opinion to the original OP.
> There are many misconceptions concerning the Pitbull. Many strong opinions also. The question was why the cost. Well the answer I posted originally sums it up. It takes alot of time and money to get that "just right" bloodline that appeals to the general public. I don`t understand the quote which stated,"Any breeder worth his salt wouldn`t sale his dogs. One example, I had a male pup that I got from Jesse James which is a 3rd generation offspring from the only Pit that I know of to ever when that yearly dogshow that is broadcasted on television, can`t really remember the name of the show off the top of my head I think the studs name is Elvis, again, not sure cause its been a while and I have many dogs from great stock so its really not that special. I paid $4,000.00 for the pup and I have a litter due in March off the very dog. I`ll sale a few and keep a few. This is in all aspects, normal. Everyone has their own ideas of what one should or shouldn`t do. I can`t help but continue in the way I was taught and have learned because I do and have made profits for years.
> As for what titles my dogs have... I mean there are a few CH`s , GS1`s, GCII`s, UWPCH,etc.,etc. scattered throughout. Also ACE and AA1`s etc. Its according to which registry we`re looking at. All of my males and females used to produce are OFA certified. Most are certified through ADBA and UKC. Some are older and AKC registered as well. I don`t show nor weight pull with my dogs anymore,...no time.
> In summary, a good dog is a good dog but I wasn`t lucky enough to find a $500 dog that met my required standards when I began. And I would keep all of my pups before selling them for $500 but this thankfully, we don`t have to be concerned with.


*LMFAO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol @ Doug


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

For those newbies in the game reading this thread these words below are words to live by when choosing a reputable breeder ....

*"Never buy a dog from a man that makes his living selling dogs" -Ralph Greenwood*


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^^GOD BLESS YOU ALL ^^^^
I am so very glad to see that I am not the only person to get what MR> BRADY is talking abput... It is very clear that he has Amstaff's or Bullies he is obviously uneducated on what a TRUE APBT is and is selling/sold his dogs as APBT's... 

Now Mr. Brady if your "dogs" have accomplished those titles then I truely commend you on those goals. I would love to see pics and certificates on your titled dogs.... Whatever breed it was that earned those titles should obviosly get the credit it deserves and yes at that point I can see that pups might be sold for high dollar value... But just from your handle and your answers it's clear you have bullies & Amstaffsb.... you are lying to yourself and others if what you have sol or your selling are APBT's.... Obviously your mentor was a Bully breeder & brain washed the crap out of you... How can you not know what "TV" dog show you got your dog from... If my beat up mind can remember im sure its called the Westminster Dog show... & any APBT look alike being shown there is an Amstaff... they have no Bullies and no pitbulls... 

This forum is for educational purposes, that is why the O.P. asked his/her question and your answer was absurd... I really don't mean to pick on you but If education is what you need then please ask... Don't give it if you yourself don't know it...

Ask & you shall receive....


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Free Dogs??? LOL not here.Would be nice,did you get a complimentary ear crop too? lol =) All my bullys cost round' 1k


you paid 4 grand for some toyotas...
you shoulda been looking at Lexus. same company,
but far from the same quality. what kind of health guarantee 
came with those animals?

i paid $1,700 for two, and built a dog house for
my 3rd. (around $120.00).

Virtualpedigree
Virtualpedigree
^ for 1700.00
Virtualpedigree
^ 120.00

I'm happy to know i got Lexus' with a 3yr health guarantee.
(to be free from physical defect of any kind for 3 years) :clap:
no bully breeder gives a 3yr guarantee on their hot-messes.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Sadie said:


> For those newbies in the game reading this thread these words below are words to live by when choosing a reputable breeder ....
> 
> *"Never buy a dog from a man that makes his living selling dogs" -Ralph Greenwood*


unless that man is tom garner. world class breeder and multiple
title holder of #1 rom and por dogs. not to be mistaken for byb's
with no long term goal or stable program.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!! Padlock I dang near spit my soda out my mouth.... TG is a legend in himself so I can't really say anything bad about him his dogs and his past speak for themselves. Most people will never accomplish or breed anything like what TG has so I wouldn't put him in that category.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lol i was wondering if you were still awake...
haha!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I am still creeping late night owl


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Padlock said:


> unless that man is tom garner. world class breeder and multiple
> title holder of #1 rom and por dogs. not to be mistaken for byb's
> with no long term goal or stable program.


there are exceptions to every rule my friend and after dealing with TG myself i agree that he is definitely an exception. i couldnt be happier with my little girl i got in oct.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

We got our blue bully for 320. They wanted 500 but they knew we would give him a good home. He has great bloodlines and a great temperment. I know his parents weight pull but I don't know much else, neither do I care. He's a great companion. However, the breeder told us bullies are "out of season"? And that a litter of pups that would normally sell for 3k to 6k is going for 600 to 900? Is there really a better time to buy or is he trying to sell people the idea that they're getting a deal on a pup worth much more? I think breeders have gotten greedy. Not to be rude. Sorry I couldn't contribute more to the conversation as I am not as educated but I also wanted to know if there were inconsistencies with my bullys parents pulling? Can bullies weight pull? Isn't it bullies weight pull while apbt do agility?  you all have got me so confused. I feel so uneducated. But I do want answers because even though I didn't pay too much nor do I care about the price of my dog, I want to know if I was thrown for a loop by somebody pretending to be educated to make money.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I still say I am in the wrong breed..... I need to start selling bullies so I can sell them to some poor schmuck for 4,000 a pop. Momma needs a new dog show van! LMAO


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Any dog can weight pull as long as you condition them for it. And there are APBTs that weight pull all the time and do amazing at it.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

From what i have learnt, some bully byb are the same as others as in they are all full of crap. They will tell you what ever they can to make them dogs look better which is the very first sign they have little confidence in their own product, either that or they beleive their own bulls**t, neither person is one you want to buy a dog from nor be aquainted with.
Personally when i eventually decide its time for me to breed its because i am going to have the upmost confidence in the stock being used and if i can see it it shouldnt be too hard for anyone gaining a pup out of it to notice just by watching the parents.

"Out of season" sounds like that idiot just made a fad claim without even knowing it when he refered to his dogs like they were a handbag or should i say "a fashion statement".

These are the sorts of bully breeders you stay away from full of it and happy to lie to your face. Never trust a man who trys to sell you something without any papers but chooses to go on about the bloodlines like they are allready in the mail.
I see more and more everyday that the people who get caught up with the "blue pitbull" craze just bought the dog for the hell of it and have no idea whatsoever with one breed or the other, theyve seen them on filmclips and thats about it or some ex rock dealer up the street can sell something legally. And they get taken for a ride then go running to the first mofo with a blue dog to do a litter because they have ch bloodlines. Champion at what?

Then you have the other type like Brady here who claims to have been in the breed for over twenty years yet still cant decipher the difference between an american bully and an apbt. Mass confusion for the right consumors and mass confusion even by the people who claim to know their stuff.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Personally, as much as I love our bully, I prefer apbt. There is a noticeable difference in personalities and stubbornness. The biggest difference I notice is with our cat. Our little one, which is half apbt, is not aggressive towards our cat at all while our bully has such a high prey drive. And overall our bully is more difficult to train. Even though he's older he crate trained later than the other pup and doesn't retain his training as well. The plus about bullies is that they're not as aggressive towards other dogs. Idk personally id rather drop 4k on an apbt than a bully. Additionally, you would think that a breeder for 20 years, even if they didn't know the intricate details of the differences between bullies and apbt, would atleast be smart enough to tell the physical difference? I'm not as educated on these breeds as I should be, I will admit, but I know a lean muscle vs. A bulk muscle breed and I know the differences in facial structure and stance...


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

> Any dog can weight pull as long as you condition them for it.


Wow, uhhhhhh,....


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Wow, uhhhhhh,....


You don't agree? I've never been much into weight pull until recently and I STARTED by taking a 5 year old GRCH confo dog to use on the track. She pulls, isn't the greatest but she does it.

I think ANY dog can pull, just takes training, and by no means does that mean they will pull well, just pull.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

RocK, if you ask me they do know the difference. You look at any Bully person who wants the best for the breed , and this site is full of them the number one thing they all seem to agree with is that the bullys should no l;onger be registered with the ADBA and should be registered with the bully registries so the bullies can make their own history instead of riding on the back of anothers.
The other thing is they are PROUD of their bullies and know they dont need to call them by another name just to sell a few pups. They have the confidence in their stock and good for them.

The oppisite is your typical blue peddler who sells pretty much all the pups with faults they just give them a different name like pocket bully or low rider only for that dog of inferior health to be bred with another dog with inferior health and slams a high end price on them to make some poor sod think they are worth it. These people are happy to call their dog a hippobull if they think your gonna hand over 4k for the pup that cost them 100 dollars since it was born[if they are generous].

There should be a thread in the bully section where reputable bully breeders can have their names displayed not as a comparison but just as a reference of the people who are doing the right thing by the breed and actually call them by their right name.

Funny brady wont realy defend themselves.???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Wow, uhhhhhh,....


Are you being sarcastic?

Here is my 14lb Boston Terrier pulling 300lbs and I helped him start it in this picture.









and I cannot find the picture right now but I have a picture of my friends 7lb Chihuahua pulling a drag sled. Any dog can pull, ABPT's and other breeds really excel.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers said:


> Wow, uhhhhhh,....


Lol. You don't think so?

Even a chihuahua can weight pull.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

HA. I got my post in too late.  Thanks Lisa.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Adorable boston terrier pulling xD that's so crazy! I never thought such a small dog could pull so much!


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry guys...LOL Just pokin fun. Sure any dog could pull. I just pictured a rat terrier pulling...LOL
Pulling is a sport ok. I`ve done it a bit and I`ve seen some crazy things happen. Trust me when I say the big ones don`t always win and in fact, seldomly win. Dogs are trained for pulling and just as with any other sport, some are better than others. My favorite breed for pulling is the American Bulldog. But thats another discussion all together. Anyway, again, just pokin a lil fun.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

No it's not ok for someone to poke fun at anything when they can't answer questions that have brought up about them... So Brady you gonna answer any of these ?'s


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> ...the breeder told us bullies are "out of season"? And that a litter of pups that would normally sell for 3k to 6k is going for 600 to 900?


Now I've heard everything. More likely is that there is a glut of bullies on the market at the moment and people are getting wise to the fact that they don't have to pay car money for a blue dog.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. I was a little overwhelmed with the hubby dishing out 320 for his bully when my pup was 70$. I think that in certain specific breeding or co-owning situations where the lines are so clean and have working blood in them, a grand isn't unreasonable. But for your everyday pup, its outrageous.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Padlock said:


> unless that man is tom garner. world class breeder and multiple
> title holder of #1 rom and por dogs. not to be mistaken for byb's
> with no long term goal or stable program.


TG is the biggest puppy peddler ever! If you bred a German Shepard as much as he bred Frisco it would be a ROM dog.............Are you serious? At any one time he has over 15 litters of puppies on the ground, that is the only reason that he has any POR and ROM dogs. If that's what you consider a program......


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I AGREE WITH SECD 100%....


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

Tom Garner may pump out a lot of pups but they are of good quality. I am not saying that I agree, that just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

scparrish said:


> Tom Garner may pump out a lot of pumps but they are of good quality. I am not saying that I agree, that just because you can doesn't mean you should.


I guess that all depends on what you consider quality.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I am on the fence with it .. Yes TG breeds for a living but he also has bred and owned some of the greatest dog's in the game. The fact is he won't be the first or the last dog man to peddle pups. Many of the old timer's peddled dogs does it make it right? No .. But there is no denying TG has and does produce quality animals there are good and bad dog's in any bloodline. Regardless of his breeding practices his accomplishments speak for themselves.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*r0ckah0l1c:* To address your concerns,

1. Its my opinon that the statement "they are out of season" is to mean, that the "Fad" is FADDING!. In other words, the came on the scene, got amazingly popular and now the trend is fadding and something new will come in. This is dog history, when I was young it was Dobies, then remember the chow craze followed by the Rottie faze. Its like I said earlier, if people wont pay the prices come down, what he used to sell for $6000 is now $600 because he is/was in it for the money and not the dogs, he cant move them at 6k so now its $600, whatever price will move the dogs.

Can bullies weight pull? Sure they can. On average they dont make great pulldogs, ON AVERAGE, and this is simply due to conformation. A huge problem in the bully world is a standard and there are bullies that are significantly more althletic than others. The bullies that look like bulldogs obviouslly do not have the conditioning and cardio to make a good athlete.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

roe1880 said:


> I AGREE WITH SECD 100%....


Me too.......


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

OldFortKennels is correct


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

SECD said:


> TG is the biggest puppy peddler ever! If you bred a German Shepard as much as he bred Frisco it would be a ROM dog.............Are you serious? At any one time he has over 15 litters of puppies on the ground, that is the only reason that he has any POR and ROM dogs. If that's what you consider a program......


i can tell your a fat bill fan right off the get go and
can see right through your jealousy. without tom
garner there would be no fat bill and dlc.

thats a fact. I'll bet you wouldn't say that in toms face
either. he got the dream job we would all want. and if
you don't think so, than you got no clue what you want
mr. dogman.

you make it seem like he drove Frisco around door to door.
that dog got bred as much as he did do to his ability to
produce himself no matter what line he was bred to.
but fat bill says inbreeding is for old men and fools huh?
dont be a cheerleader unless your on the winning side.
and dont make me come back here and dump some real fat bill
dirt all over this place.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Padlock said:


> i can tell your a fat bill fan right off the get go and
> can see right through your jealousy. without tom
> garner there would be no fat bill and dlc.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm. Look at our site, my wife nor I have EVER owned a dog from Bill or anything from his stock. Fact is you have no damn clue of any dogs I own! Everything on our site is the wife's. She is a Kenny Gaines fan if you can't read a pedigree by the way! I'm a fan of nobody or any certain line. I like good dogs and don't give a **** where they come from. It's ok that you bought a few dogs from Tom and want to take up for him. My wife's dogs were FREE gifts straight from Kenny figure that one out "dogman". I also have pictures with Floyd and many others, guess I'm a fan of everyone?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok boys play nice  Or better yet take the scraps to Pm's so we don't have to close this thread up the TG debates are old opinions are like ::::: and everyone has one . Let's stay on topic Please.....


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's cool...all I'm saying is don't flame
to hurt a mans income, as he wouldn't
do it to you. he's a family man and he 
don't need bad press from 3rd party opinion. 
this is a mans code,...stand by it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Question for you. Here is a picture of one of TG's pits.
Notice anything?










From what I have been told,this is a faulty dog. Look at the feet and the chest.
This is what I have been told anyway.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Xia... your post has no relevance. He doesn't breed for conformation.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with this dogs front end feet a little easty westy but that could be how he is standing other than that I don't see how the dog is off. That's a solid bulldog.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

COTTINGHAM dogs are notorious for having splayed
elbos...thats rusty..and he's one badazz bulldog.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Function>form
I like Rusty.... I think he's a fine bulldog


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

I like him as well....and it's no secret why lol.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I posted him on my fb,I only got ppl saying how faulty he was.
I wanted to know if he was,and if he's really a TG pit. That's all I want to know. 
Rusty! A name to the face now. Thanks! I have no issues with him. I think he's a great looking dog.
I know he doesn't breed for confirmation,but when I saw you all talking about TG pit bulls,it reminded me of this dog,and I thought you all knew better then I did so I posted.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Judging by a picture is hard but I don't see him taking any ribbons home. Now judges choice is a whole other ball game and that trophy is almost as big as best in show.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

SECD said:


> Judging by a picture is hard but I don't see him taking any ribbons home. Now judges choice is a whole other ball game and that trophy is almost as big as best in show.


 :goodpost:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's bazaar, but conformation and performance seem to
contradict themselves in the dog world.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Padlock said:


> it's bazaar, but conformation and performance seem to
> contradict themselves in the dog world.


Lol-

I have seen some that had confirmation. However, I think the overall look of a bulldog varies soo much when bred for strictly performance and no looks. I've seen far more dogs that looked like they hugged a barrel their whole life and some who looked like ambulldogs(colby's pincher). But it's interesting to see what won't do well In a confirmation ring.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a ton of factors that come into play.......but I wont go into that here.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I never understood confirmation myself. 
I never got dog shows either,unless the dog was actually DOING something.
Unlike the ones that just walk around the ring. I don't get those.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I am not a TG fan , nor am i a hater, you cannot write someone off who has done more than most ever will. But i dont call him a dogman. I call him a great breeder.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Padlock said:


> it's bazaar, but conformation and performance seem to
> contradict themselves in the dog world.





junkyard said:


> I am not a TG fan , nor am i a hater, you cannot write someone off who has done more than most ever will. But i dont call him a dogman. I call him a great breeder.


I respect that
:goodpost:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Junk yard you took the words right out my mouth.... Good thread folks...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

he was busted for dog fighting in the late 80's...
he's been around the block...he "must" be a breeder
first and foremost to stay afloat. the rest you can
speculate on your own. but he sure does make one
hell of a keep supplement RF-1. 
once it's(these dogs) in your viens (like heroin) you'll be hooked
for life.

heres alittle "***********" throwback.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Omg they posted the best pic of TG on Game dog Check him out pimping 80's style baby!!

Thanks to 1916 for this pic


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

not many really know tg on this site to get
a hot garner thread going...

like stated on g-d, it was the 80's and hair was a big
part of your outfit back then. i had a thick full head 
of hair and feathered mullet back then too. so tom
is in vogue, which says alot for him being a southern
boy,...most of them red neck hillbillies still wear the overalls
they were born in. t.g. was in style, which means he was
a real player...and not a wanna-be. all he needs is a knee
length acid wash denim jacket and he's pimpin. lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Padlock said:


> not many really know tg on this site to get
> a hot garner thread going...
> 
> like stated on g-d, it was the 80's and hair was a big
> ...


Lol I can picture that


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Gah! The 80's was a HORRIBLE fashion decade! What really scares me is now my kids generation is bringing it back! I never thought I'd see some of those things again!


----------

